
What to do if you're struggling with a Bootcamp - zellwk
https://zellwk.com/blog/struggle-with-bootcamp
======
mikekchar
I often wonder what actually motivates people at bootcamps. If someone is
having trouble with JS and wants to quit, saying they are demotivated, what
has changed? I think the most obvious thing is that their perception of how
easy it will be has changed. If that's the case, why does that make them want
to quit?

I guess I'm leading the question ;-) These days I see a lot of people who want
to come into the industry because they see it as a way to get a prestigious
job, in a glamourous industry, with flexible work schedule, high pay,
comfortable surroundings, etc, etc. What they _don 't_ want to do is to sit in
a chair all day with blinky flourescent lights, puzzling over arcane and
mundane trivia. But while we have the former, we also have the latter.
Bootcamps play up that first bit and play down the second.

Programming is a great job if you love programming. It's a _horrible_ job if
you don't. This is the advice I would give anyone thinking of becoming a
programmer.

